# Japanese rice



## EatToDeath (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, I admit, I'm new to this forum and have not had to time to "relish" the multiple entries.  In time, grasshoppers, in time.  But I wonder, after having watched TONS of the Japanese (and American) Iron Chef episodes, if Japanese rice is actually available in the U.S.  Supposedly, the rice is not offered here.  But, is it?  Have any of you had it?  I can't imagine it's that much better than other rices.  Is it????


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 27, 2006)

It is, I believe, called "Sushi rice".  

It is a short grain type of rice, with lots of starch and it is sticky(thus suitable for forming nigiri sushi and rice balls) and has a vaguely sweet flavour which is pleasant.

It is offered by some online shopping sites, including amazon.  If there is a food shop that specializes in ethnic foods, chances are you will be find it there.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2006)

If it is sushi rice you are talking about most every grocery store around here carries right along with the other rices AND in the ethnic section.  

I don't know for sure if that's what you are talking about though.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 27, 2006)

I love Jasmine rice and it is sticky like sushi rice.  I think Uncle Ben's has it's place but I prefer ethnic rices.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would suggest going to a supermarket and ask where they have the Japanese rice.  I am sure that they carry it.


----------



## Opiñanita (Sep 27, 2006)

check out this website and see if this is helpful, it gives some descriptions of different rice from around the world, including Japan

http://www.uwajimaya.com/glossary.a...++++++++++++++++++++++++++++&Alpha=R+++++++++


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 27, 2006)

EatToDeath, I don't know where you live, but nearly all the big supermarket chains around here now carry a variety of rices, including the Japanese "sticky" type.  Even CostCo carries it.

Check out your local supermarkets' Asian food aisles, as well as the rice aisle.  And depending on where you live, any Asian market will certainly carry a variety of rices as well. 

While other types of rice may very well make do for side dishes, well-made sushi definitely requires the proper rice.


----------



## EatToDeath (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I just remember watching an Iron Chef episode, and of course we know they have the best ingredients, and they mentioned that the type of rice they used that night was not sold outside of Japan.  Maybe things have changed in the years since that episode.  I guess all it takes is for a few plants or seeds to make it out of Japan, and then the product can be grown.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 27, 2006)

For Japanese Rice, we use what's called Calrose Rice or California Rice.  It's short-grained and sticky.  Thai Jasmine rice is long-grained and in my experience, not sticky enough.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 27, 2006)

EatToDeath - what you saw/heard on that show could very well be true.  A Japanese cookbook I recently purchased said that there are hundreds of different varieties of rice in Japan, many of which can only be differentiated by true rice connesieurs(definitely misspelled - lol).

But - if you're interested, you can find at least one variety at most supermarkets, & probably several at an Asian or international food market.


----------



## philso (Sep 27, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> EatToDeath - what you saw/heard on that show could very well be true. A Japanese cookbook I recently purchased said that there are hundreds of different varieties of rice in Japan, many of which can only be differentiated by true rice connesieurs(definitely misspelled - lol).
> 
> But - if you're interested, you can find at least one variety at most supermarkets, & probably several at an Asian or international food market.


 
not too sure about there being 100's of different varieties.  3, 4 or 5 varieties are what you typically find in a supermarket here.

u.s. grown japanese rice (calrose) is much cheaper than rice in japan, so i wouldn't bother looking for rice imported from japan. domestic rice here will set you back about $20 - $30 for a 5 kilo (11 lbs.) bag.


----------



## malik11 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello! I'm a new member requesting some help.

I've been trying to cook Japanese rice lately and it doesn't stick together as much as I would like, or as much as other rice I've had does. I'm using Nishiki Brand Premium Quality Sushi Rice and the following instructions:

The ratio of water to rice is about 1.3 to 1. The height of the pot I'm using is about 9 cm and the diameter is about 17 cm.
1. Bring to a boil uncovered.
2. Simmer on lowest heat setting for 20 minutes covered.
3. Steam with heat off for 15 minutes.

How can I make the rice stick together better or how can I make the rice stick together the most?


----------



## philso (Oct 24, 2006)

malik11 said:
			
		

> Hello! I'm a new member requesting some help.
> 
> I've been trying to cook Japanese rice lately and it doesn't stick together as much as I would like, or as much as other rice I've had does. I'm using Nishiki Brand Premium Quality Sushi Rice and the following instructions:
> 
> ...


 
are you washing the rice first? cover with cold water, stir it around by hand with your fingers spread, pour off the milky looking water, and repeat at least 3 or 4 times, until the water you pour off is mostly clear. the rice will be absorbing some water during this operation, so if you're not doing this, your overall water ratio will be slightly less than optimal.

try changing to a pot that is taller and has a smaller diameter.

other than that, try increasing the ratio of water slightly.

cooking rice in a pan is a lost art here in japan, but here's how it used to be done.
- after washing the rice, bring it to a boil on high heat.
- immediately reduce to a med-low heat, just enough to simmer. a low boil is important. if the temp. is too low, the rice won't steam properly. cover the pan.
- listen to the pan carefully. after the water has boiled off, the rice will continue to cook from the direct low heat, forming a crispy crust on the bottom. you'll be able to hear it crackle. turn off the heat and let it sit for a few minutes. this crust is known as "okoge" (oh-koe-gay) and people love it here. unfortunately, with a rice cooker, you can't do this.
- a heavy pan is best. cast iron is best. heavy stainless with a thick aluminum bottom is also ok. thin pans such as the so-called "copper-clad" paul revere pans lead to easy scorching.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 24, 2006)

I always soak the rice in water for at least 2 hours before cooking.  That's the technique I've read in several sushi cookbooks and it works very well for me.


----------



## malik11 (Oct 25, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> I always soak the rice in water for at least 2 hours before cooking. That's the technique I've read in several sushi cookbooks and it works very well for me.


 
Are you using an electric rice cooker, Chopstix?


----------



## malik11 (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay, I have tried many things now including washing the rice, soaking the rice, using more water, and forming okoge in the pot, and cookbooks more or less acknowledge my former method of cooking the rice in the first place, with the exception of washing and soaking, but the rice will not stick together well. It did stick when I used an electric steamer, but the rice turned out almost like a paste. I have a strong suspicion that the rice is the problem. What do you fellows think?

According to the package the rice apparently uses a new milling technology so that no rinsing is required.


----------

